# Smoking Stuffed Mushrooms



## downstatesmoker

Hi Everyone,

Yeah Yeah, I know Mushrooms are a fungus not a veggie, just seemed the most appropriate location.

I'm thinking about doing some smoked mushrooms in the near future.  Was wondering what everyone's preference for which mushroom they use and what they stuff it with.

Thoughts?


----------



## fire it up

I use white button mushrooms and stuff with some sort of cream cheese filling, spinach dip filling would be great in them, sometimes I have wrapped with bacon and other times not.


----------



## Dutch

I have a neigbor that uses both the larger button 'shrooms and the portabellas. He likes the portabellas because they are larger and has a meater texture, plus they hold a lot more of whatever you're stuffing the mushrooms with.


----------



## erain

i go for the portabellas and the BIG white general mushrooms you can get at markets, i think they are considered a button type but not sure... here a couple links from some i have done maybe give an idea on the stuffing...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74876

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=73295

i know a buncha peeps have done these as well so ck around and you may find more info. cant wait to see what you come upwith!!!


----------



## jirodriguez

I did some this last summer for a party. Here is what I did:

1 dozen large white mushrooms. Remove stems and scrape out inside with spoon (makes room for filling).
1 package of cream cheese (softened).
10-15 oz. package of good crab meat (I prefer the non-canned, but go with what you can get).
1/2 of a red bell pepper fine diced.
1 green onion fine diced.
1 lb bacon.
Mixx everything except for the mushrooms and bacon together. Season with S&P to taste (can add other seasonings if you want). Put mix into a ziplock bag, cut of one corner and use the bag to pipe the mixture into the mushrooms. Wrap each shroom with bacon, and secure with a toothpick. Smoke for 2-3 hrs. at approx. 250-300°. Enjoy!

I basically made mushroom ABT's (for those people that can't take the heat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





). These were a big hit with my friends - no left overs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## mballi3011

We like the big portabellas for stuffing. I like to stuff them with some spicy sausage and some good Guvenie cheese and some bread crumbs and then put them in th oven for a few minutes and then top them with a drezzle of balsomic glaze and yummy. I did see the srooms that Jim (fire it up) did and they looked great.


----------



## chainsaw

1 lb Jimmy Dean hot sausage
2 lb fresh mushrooms
8 oz. cream cheese

Brown sausage drain, and mix in cream cheese. Remove stems and fill mushrooms with mixture. Microwave or heat. You can smoke, will be better.


----------



## richoso1

Portabellas are a great size for your project, and they have plenty of texture. Sounds like you're in for some savory eating. It's all good my friend.


----------



## gregzee

Those mushrooms sound great, I actuallly have shrooms in my fridge right now.  Hmm,  I may be smoking some shrooms today.


----------



## chisoxjim

great tips all,  

some variation of the above tips are on the menu for Saturday.


----------



## deltadude

Don't forget you can take smallish to med. size season with BBQ seasoning (I like to use Emeril's spice recipe).  Plus a little salt and fresh cracked pepper.  Smoke em about 1 hour 1.5 hours depending on size, server them fresh out of the smoker with a little dippin sauce. They are YUM!


----------



## treegje

herb cream cheese,garlic,bacon strips


----------



## blacklab

Criminni (sp)
Cream cheese
green onion
garlic
red pepper flakes or miniced jalapeno
jd sausage you decide flavor
crab or shrimp I cook my own shrimp really don't care for boiled.
Shredded parm for the top
salt peppper to taste.

Stuffed mushrooms are like fatties fillings are unlimited


----------



## chisoxjim

thanks for those links erain,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I got a pound of large white mushrooms, and I have some fresh ground italian sausage, parmesan, bread crumbs, etc.   Ill figure out my method tomorrow when the time comes(definitely going to sautee the stems, some garlic, & onion in the rendered sausage fat for the filling).


----------

